# 2nd & 2nd gun store, you suck!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There is a certain gun store that I used to frequent quite regularly in the SLC area that usually had the things that I was looking for. Their prices were pretty much the same as other big box stores, but I liked knowing that I was supporting a local business instead of the faceless corporation and lining "the man's" pockets.

When the shiz hit the fan and people started going crazy searching for .22 ammo and reloading components, I still went to this store on a regular basis and bought from them when they had something I was looking for. But lately I have stopped by a few times and have been disgusted by their business.

Not only are they price gouging customers on .22 ammo (which now the big-box stores arent sounding so bad because they still charge reasonable rates), but they are quite rude when asked about reloading components and listening to their gun salesmen at the counter was rather disappointing when I heard the "caliber" of customer service they were providing.

Now I am sure that these guys are cranky from the situation and hear the same questions day after day, but when you have a regular customer that I am sure they recognize because the girl up front asks how my kid is doing every time I am there, you shouldnt push them away by being a grump.

I used to feel like the Wal-Marts of the world were the destroyers of small business but after dealing with these greedy little money grubbers, I'd rather do business with with a big box store.

Do me a favor people. Stop supporting these stores that take advantage of the situation. If you arent part of the solution, then you are part of the problem and you are the reason we are getting ripped off at the gun counter.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

TOUCHÉ!! Down with the crapbag gun stores and their arrogant counter lizards. I've gone back to the catalog for a lot. The rest of my bizniss will go to the select few. I wonder if the gun counter guys will be as rude when they are peddling burgers?-----SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I haven't ever experienced the rude treatment there and have had quite the opposite experience every time in there, but I certainly can't excuse the $56 for CCI blazer, isnt that the cheapest crap made? They certainly cant make the argument of quality ammo on that kind as many others can. 

On the other hand, I hit up the local shop in Orem and finally met another forum member and they had the holy grail of all reloaders-Varget. Not only had it in stock, but at a reasonable price. I was pretty impressed with Gunnies tonight, lots of powder in stock and hardly an empty slot for bullets either.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I was on a quest for some cheap .30-06 for a Garand, and against my better judgment I popped into the same store 2 weeks back. My jaw dropped when I saw that they were charging $65 for a brick of CCI Blazer. The exact same cheapy stuff that Walmart sells for $20. It really doesn't surprise me though, I've seen them do this kind of stuff for years. I was in there on my lunch break about 8-9 years ago and there was a sweet 1894 on the used rack that I had my eyes on. I came back when my shift was over with cash in hand and ready to fill out the paperwork, but the jerks doubled the price on me! Unbeknownst to me, Winchester announced that day they were planning on closing their doors at their New Haven plant. They wasted no time gouging their prices. I bought several guns from them before that incident, and not a single one since.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

+1 on Gunnies. They aren't very close to me, but I make it a point to stop in whenever I'm in the Orem area. I got some sweet deals 2 days ago on some stuff I needed


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Personally, I have NEVER been impressed with the service received at any of the smaller shops here in Salt Lake. I don't know if it's that I don't look like the type of guy who knows his guns and what he wants, or maybe I don't appear to be coming in to spend a huge amount of money...which usually is NOT the case. 

When I walk into a gun store to purchase something, it is after I have already done my homework, know exactly what I want, what it's worth and just need the guy behind the counter to run the cash register...easy money. 

Normally I find myself standing there watching the "customer sales associate" help everyone EXCEPT me. Pisses me off to the point where I actually avoid those places whenever possible.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I go back to when this store was over on States Street and still had the word Pawn in their name. Never have had any really bad experience with them but I always had a tough time justifying paying their prices. Even with prices a little higher a guy could live with that, but bad customer service is a signal to give them the old Ga'by


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

The store in question did the same thing with primers last year when they were in short supply.
Do you think they are really grumpy or is it arrogant? Ever since Obama was elected and then the Sandy Hook tragedy gun sales, ammo sales, reloading componenet sales have gone through the roof. Do they think they can treat people poorly because we have no choice? I wish I would have bought Smith and Wesson or Ruger stock 8 years ago. This has been a great time to own or work in a gun store. If it is annoying to have customers coming to your store and wanting to buy everything and anything you have on your shelfs maybe you need to get a job at the DMV because in the real world this is a dream for someone that relies on sales for a living. When consumers get through with this hoarding mentality (which they are doing but it will end). They will not be buying because they will be using up their stash. Maybe then they will appreciate the customer.
Customer service is all these stores have to offer. Yes you have to pay shipping when buying off the internet but what does it cost in gas to drive to a store? So remember what stores treated you poorly and doubled the price of primers and now .22 shells and do not patronize them. But also remember the sales person who helped with a problem or who helped educate you, who sold their .22 shells at normal prices even though they limited the amount to try to spread them around and patronize them even when the other guy may try to buy your business by selling stuff cheaper to make up for his poor customer service.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

If people would stop paying over double for .22 LR it would force the store to lower their price to move the stuff.
They can "gouge" and be arrogant about it because it sells at that price.

I think that the huge influx of new shooters that have just come into the sport and have no background on what is the "norm" for prices in the gun world are one reason that these places can charge what the market will bear - and can be a arrogant. These new shooters have no point of reference as to norms in both cost and expected treatment. And I think so many uneducated shooters willingly opening their wallets and taking whatever advice turns the counter lizards into little Demi-gods.

I certain know some newly-minted Obama-created shooters, and $50-60 a brick of .22 didn't seem like too much (even though one is a notorious cheapskate) because they have no prior experience except of ammo-shortage prices. These guys can keep places like we talk about afloat and flush. They've helped create a new norm.

Of the shooters I know, the newbies are also the ones going to the shortage-scare gun shows and buying stuff and standing in lines. The old shooters are avoiding the post-crisis gun shows like the plague because of previous experience.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I used to visit that store on 2 & 2 every week. A number of months ago I posted on here about their gouging. I had just been to store _____ and seen 22LR ammo for 15$ for a box of about 300ish. Went to 2 & 2 and saw the exact same box for nearly $40. Decided at that point they were not going to get any more of my business unless they had what I NEEDED and at a REASONABLE price. They've lost over 1K in annual business from me. I probably haven't been in there 3 times in the last 6-9 months versus every week prior to that. We can choose to vote with our money we spend and show the gougers that we won't support them. Even when things settle down I will remember how they acted and chose not to go there unless it is a last option.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Off with their heads!!


igottagobak2wurk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Off with their heads!!
> 
> igottagobak2wurk


I have no problem with that either


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I had a similar experience at ALS in Logan and haven't been back. It's nice to have a sportsmans and a cal ranch. I've never been treated poorly by them except the guy that harassed me for wearing my cabelas hat in sportsmans.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Off with their heads!!
> 
> igottagobak2wurk


I have no problem with that either...at least the part of you getting back to work. :mrgreen:


----------

